Ask HN: How do you get notified about newest research papers in your field? - warriorkitty
======
karpathy
I wrote [http://www.arxiv-sanity.com/](http://www.arxiv-sanity.com/) (code is
open source on github: [https://github.com/karpathy/arxiv-sanity-
preserver](https://github.com/karpathy/arxiv-sanity-preserver)) as a side
project intended to mitigate the problem of finding newest relevant work in an
area (among many other related problems such as finding similar papers, or
seeing what others are reading) and it sees a steady number of few hundred
users every day and a few thousand accounts. It's meant to be designed around
modular views of lists of arxiv papers, each view supporting a use case. I'm
always eager to hear feedback on how people use the site, what could be
improved, or what other use cases could be added.

~~~
visarga
Andrej, thank you very much for making this site. I use it every day.

A problem: I think one of the most necessary things that are missing from
arXiv.org is comments. People just come, read, and then take their discussions
somewhere else, fragmented all around the net. Arxiv-Sanity already filters
just the ML articles and does personalized feeds, maybe it could also be a
place of discussion. I know it potentially leads to other complications (like
moderation), but I really think readers would benefit from reviews, questions
and answers.

The current ML related discussion sites (blogs, /r/machinelearning, G+,
Twitter, StackExchange and YC) are often mixed with lots of noise. I'd like to
read what researchers think.

Another suggestion: add links to code repositories, where they are available.
Maybe some of your trusted users could be empowered with the right to add such
links, if it's too much work for a single person. If interesting discussions
are reported on other pages on the internet, they could also be added to the
article, to make them easier to find.

~~~
lenish
A simple-ish way of subsidizing some of that effort is to just make a
subreddit for arxiv submissions and link to the comments section from arxiv-
sanity for a given paper. You still don't tie into other communities, but if
someone has something to say about a particular paper it provides a
straightforward mechanism (until the, what, 6 months at which point the
submission is archived and can't be voted on or commented on any further). You
only need a couple moderators and some strict rules (automoderator rule to
only allow submissions from the arxiv-sanity user, etc).

------
Al-Khwarizmi
(1) I manually check the proceedings of the important conferences in my
subfield when they come out.

(2) I check my field's arXiv every other day or so.

(3) Google Scholar alerts me of papers that it thinks will interest me, based
on my own papers, and it's _very_ useful. Most of what it shows me is in fact
interesting for me, and it sometimes catches papers from obscure venues that I
wouldn't see otherwise. The problem is that you need to have papers published
for this to work, and also, it's only good for stuff close to your own work,
not that much for expanding horizons - (1), (2) and Google Scholar search are
better for that.

~~~
copperx
What does arXiv provide that your conference proceedings / association
doesn't?

For example, I usually log in to the ACM site and go to my SIGs and see what's
new there. I've never thought about visiting arXiv.

~~~
beevai142
In physics, arXiv is where it's at --- conference proceedings are usually not
very relevant, and people usually put also them on arxiv.

~~~
mkehrt
I'd be willing to be the GP is in CS; in CS, conferences are where it's at.

~~~
tachim
Conferences certainly dominate journals, but most people publish their work on
arxiv first, anyway.

~~~
eslaught
I'm in CS (at the intersection of PL/compilers/HPC), and I've never heard of
anyone in my field doing that. In fact, the only papers I've read on arxiv
have been ones linked on HN.

~~~
scott_s
I'm in a similar intersection (hi!), and same goes for me. I want to change
that, though. I have started publishing tech reports (I work in an industry
research lab) whenever I submit a paper for review. I'm tired of work being
stuck in endless review cycles, not public and not referenceable. Were I still
in academia, I would submit to arxiv, and I have even recommended this to grad
students.

------
mbjorling
I like to follow The morning paper by Adrian Colyer. He writes a summary of an
influential CS paper each day and sends it out on his e-mail list.

[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

------
sampo
Write one influential paper. Then all the later papers in the same sub-
subfield probably cite your paper. Go to Google Scholar and check the latest
citations to your paper.

Ok, it doesn't need to be your paper. Just find a paper that was so
influential that others working on the same problem probably will cite it, and
monitor the new citations.

~~~
chrisamiller
I came in to say exactly this. Google Scholar alerts are incredibly useful.

------
jeffspies
Just FYI, you should know about SHARE. It's an effort to create a free, open
dataset of research activity across the research lifecycle. You can read more
at

[http://share-research.org](http://share-research.org)

So, if you want to see a reddit for research, better news feeds, etc., it is
the SHARE dataset that can provide that data. SHARE won't build all those
things--we want to facilitate others in doing so. You can contribute at

[https://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/share](https://github.com/CenterForOpenScience/share)

The tooling is all free open source, and we're just finishing up work on v2.
You can see an example search page [http://osf.io/share](http://osf.io/share),
currently using v1. Some more info on the problem and our approach....

What is SHARE doing?

SHARE is harvesting, (legally) scraping, and accepting data to aggregate into
a free, open dataset. This is metadata about activity across the research
lifecycle: publications and citations, funding information, data, materials,
etc. We are using both automatic and manual, crowd-sourced curation interfaces
to clean and enhance what is usually highly variable and inconsistent data.
This dataset will facilitate metascience (science of science) and innovation
in technology that currently can't take place because the data does not exist.
To help foster the use of this data, SHARE is creating example interfaces
(e.g., search, curation, dashboards) to demonstrate how this data can be used.

Why is SHARING doing it?

The metadata that SHARE is interested in is typically locked behind paywalls,
licensing fees, restrictive terms of service and licenses, or a lack of APIs.
This is the metadata that powers sites like Google Scholar, Web of Science,
and Scopus--literature search and discovery tools that are critical to the
research process but that are incredibly closed (and often incredibly
expensive to access). This means that innovation is exclusive to major
publishers or groups like Google but is otherwise stifled for everyone else.
We don't see theses, dissertations, or startups proposing novel algorithms or
interfaces for search and discovery because the barrier of entry in acquiring
the data is too high.

~~~
austinjp
Hi. This looks really interesting. Unfortunately the results page after a
search freezes the stock browser on my LG G3.

I've also read the front page, the about page, and your post several times,
and I'm not exactly clear what you provide. I thought I'd do some searches to
see the product made sense. A search for a field in interested in, arthritis,
yielded zero results. Okay, so... no medical research? A search for "reddit"
yielded results, and mentions of "providers". I'm not clear what providers
are... is reddit a provider, or the research papers, or the publishers, or the
researchers...?

I'll read more later when I'm not on mobile, maybe it will be clearer.

I'm starting a project related to analysing published research, so this is a
field I'm very interested in. I hope SHARE can help in some way, and I'll
definitely be keeping tabs on your work. Thanks for posting.

------
gravypod
I know this question is probably a little off topic for this post but I'm very
eager to get some kind of answer.

What _should_ I be reading? I'm a computer science student, I want to go into
a "Software Engineering" line of work. Are there any places to read up on
related topics? I have yet to find something that interests my direct field of
choice. Is there one on in academia writing about software?

I also like NLP and other interesting parts. Basically all practical software
and their applications are things that interest me.

~~~
jessriedel
I'll suggest a minority position: If you feel the need to keep up at the
bleeding edge of your field, your work is probably replaceable, i.e., if you
didn't do it then someone else would do it a year later.

Instead, read more review papers and seminal papers in your field.

~~~
Retra
If everyone thought like that, there'd be no bleeding edge. :)

------
dredmorbius
Tossing out a contrarian view: I'm finding there's a tremendous amount of good
information and publishing that's _old_. Keeping up with the cutting-edge can
be interesting, but you have to do a lot of the filtering yourself.

Finding out how to identify the relevant older work in your field, finding it,
reading it, and _seeing for yourself_ how it's aged, been correctly -- or
quite often _incorrectly_ \-- presented and interpreted, and what stray gems
are hidden within it can be highly interesting.

I've been focusing on economics as well as several other related fields.
Classic story is that Pareto optimisation lay buried for most of three decades
before being rediscovered in the 1920 (I think I've got dates and timespans
roughly right). The irony of economics itself having an inefficient and lossy
information propogation system, and a notoriously poor grip on its own
history, is not minor.

The Internet Archive, Sci-Hub, and various archives across the Web (some quite
highly ideological in their foundation, though the content included is often
quite good) are among my most utilised tools.

Libraries as well -- ILL can deliver virtually anything to you in a few days,
weeks at the outside. It's quite possible to scan 500+ page books in an hour
for transfer to a tablet -- either I'm getting stronger or technology's
improving, as I can carry 1,500 books with one hand.

------
stenl
I made a simple service for myself
([http://paperfeed.io](http://paperfeed.io)) which is a feed of all the new
papers in journals I care about. I can "star" papers for reading later. Works
extremely well for my habits.

You're welcome to try it (not sure if the signup workflow still works; let me
know). I'll be happy to hear your feedback.

Edit: you can upvote papers, and they'll float to the top just like on HN.

~~~
syntaxing
This might be off topic but would you mind sharing how you wrote the website
and if you have any tutorial that you can recommend? I want to design
something extremely similar for a different application but I do not have much
knowledge in web development (I am more experience in programming for
numerical and data analysis). I figure this might be a good project to get my
feet wet. Thanks!

~~~
needcaffeine
Not the OP, but this looks like an nginx-powered API (which may be coming
through a reverse-proxy) that returns JSON, and Bootstrap 3 + KnockoutJS for
the client side to render it all. That doesn't answer your questions about the
OP's thought and design processes but maybe it'll give you something to read
up.

~~~
stenl
Exactly. The API is written in Go (because I wanted to learn it), and there's
a Postgres database behind it, and a background Go process that scans the
journals for updates. I recently rewrote the client in React as a learning
exercise, but haven't made the switch yet

If I restarted from scratch I would do the server-side in Python because
there's just a lot more good libraries available.

~~~
syntaxing
Hmm, I've been thinking about learning Go or Rust since they've been almost on
the front page of hacker news lately. Is it worth it or should I stick with
Python?

~~~
needcaffeine
It's always worth learning something new. I don't mean to sound like a dick
when I say that, but it's true; build yourself a little API in Go with the
help of [https://gobyexample.com](https://gobyexample.com) and see if it's
right for you. We really cannot tell you if it will be worth your salt for
your particular project. Structure your application in a manner that if you
decide to throw it out and replace it with C# tomorrow, your client won't know
the difference.

In my case, I really enjoy Go, but certainly not all the time. It has its
place. You may find either that it's the best thing ever, or that you cannot
stand how it does X, and Python does it so much better. Some comparisons are
objective, but the things that make or break it for you may be subjective.

------
semaphoreP
I actually just manually check arxiv every morning for the new submissions in
my field. It's like getting in the habit of browsing reddit except with a lot
less cute animal pictures (maybe because I'm not in biology).

~~~
semi-extrinsic
ArXiv has email search alerts. I subscribe to a few topics, they are well
formatted plain text digests.

I also have a few ScienceDirect search alerts set up, that come in once every
few weeks typically with 1-5 papers.

And Google Scholar, if you use it and you are logged in with an account,
learns from your search history and suggests new papers for you to read. It's
relatively good.

------
jlarocco
I don't. If I'm working on something and need (or want) the latest cutting
edge algorithms then I search for papers in that area as I need it. Otherwise,
there's simply too much stuff going on to try reading through everything, or
even a filtered down subset. Only a very small portion of it will be remotely
relevant to my work or my interests.

If there's a fundamental new result in basic CS or something like that, I
figure I'll hear about it on HN or another news site.

I can imagine it's different for people actively working on new research,
though.

------
housel
For programming language research, 1) the RSS feed of [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/) (Lambda the Ultimate), and 2)
my old-school paper subscription to ACM SIGPLAN, which includes printed
proceedings for most of the relevant ACM conferences (POPL, PLDI, OOPSLA etc.)

------
eatbitseveryday
I manually check conference proceedings when released:

\- OSDI \- SOSP \- FAST \- EuroSys \- APSys \- NSDI \- SIGCOMM \- ATC \- ISMM
\- PLDI \- VLDB

These days, accepted papers in specialized conferences are actually on mixed
topics these days.. like you'll see security and file systems in SOSP

------
yodsanklai
In addition to the important conferences proceedings, it's common for
researchers to work in a very narrow subfield where everybody knows everybody.
They keep seeing each other at various events where they discuss their ongoing
work.

------
tachim
Surprising that feed.ly hasn't been mentioned. It's like gmail for feeds, and
it has all the arxiv categories prepopulated. My workflow is as follows: (i)
check feedly every day, see ~20-30 new articles, (ii) skim all the abstracts
in 5-10 minutes, (iii) mark 0-2 to read later in the day, (iv) mark rest as
read, and repeat.

~~~
dredmorbius
E.g., it's an RSS / Atom reader.

Yes, this is precisely the sort of application RSS is excellent for.

------
inputcoffee
Just knocked this out after reading this question (using an open source tool
developed as a Show HN project called
[https://www.hellobox.co](https://www.hellobox.co) ):

[http://www.ivoryturret.com/](http://www.ivoryturret.com/)

I hope it catches on.

Others have tried and they don't get enough traffic to get it to take off but
since low levels of hosting are free, I could just keep it out there for a
long time.

------
otaviogood
[http://www.arxiv-sanity.com](http://www.arxiv-sanity.com) That helps sort
through arxiv papers and get recommendations.

------
adamnemecek
There should be something like reddit for academic papers. With upvotes and
what not. But I guess it takes people longer to read a paper than to read
reddit content.

~~~
Analemma_
It's a neat idea, but I would want identity verification - only upvotes from
people well-versed in the field should "count", precisely so it _doesn 't_
become Reddit. Which means you would have a chicken-and-egg problem when the
service got started and few experts were on it yet.

~~~
ampvchen
That's actually something we are working on. We are working with verified
researchers in the field (industry and academic) to help surface good papers
and foster an open discussion.

~~~
paulsutter
What about collecting tweets from verified researchers? It could help getting
to critical mass. You could even consider papers tweeted by researchers that
are followed by your known researchers, and so on, with the right weighting
(something resembling pagerank).

With the right weighting this could really boost the size and quality of your
dataset.

~~~
ampvchen
That would be interesting to leverage Twitter.

Right now we are working on helping the community surface information and
working with verified researchers to build their "curated" lists for different
topics.

------
azuajef
In the bio/health/bio-info areas: a key option is to create alerts with
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed)

~~~
roadnottaken
Yes, and Google Scholar alerts are also useful and pick-up slightly different
things. Good to have both

------
sybilckw
I've been using [http://www.sparrho.com](http://www.sparrho.com) throughout my
PhD (in Biochemistry) and I was so impressed with its recommendation engine
that I joined their team last year. We've been making a lot of changes to the
Sparrho platform lately, including adding a pinboard feature to help lab
groups and journal clubs coordinate their reading and keep their comments in a
single place. Our database are updated hourly with papers from 45,000+ sources
from all scientific and engineering fields, including arXiv. Most of our users
set up Sparrho email alerts to replace journal eTOCs/newsletters, RSS feeds
and Google Scholar alerts. I'd love to hear what you think! Free sign up here:
[http://www.sparrho.com](http://www.sparrho.com)

------
outerspace
Take a look at academia.edu. It's basically a social network for the academia.
Researchers can post their papers and follow other people's work.

~~~
vram22
Yes. I have an account there. Saw either in their newsletter or on their site
recently, that they say some X0 million people (researchers) are using it.

------
dspoka
Some people have already mentioned these but so far I'm using:

Karpathy's [http://www.arxiv-sanity.com/library](http://www.arxiv-
sanity.com/library) subscribe to archive email lists

Semantic Scholar (no notifications) is good for manually finding things

Google Scholar notifies you when your papers get citations... Unfortunately
they don't have a way for you to get notified if the paper is not yours.. so I
made a few fake accounts that add papers to the library as if they are the
author and then I set up a forwarding to my email. (really wish they would
just expand the notified of citations feature to your library and not just
your papers but whatever)

------
rectang
As a software developer, my effectiveness doesn't depend on up-to-the-minute
knowledge of what's happening in my field. It's more useful to pursue a deeper
understanding of the fundamentals.

~~~
fennecfoxen
Agree, and will further expound.

There are some obvious exceptions on the cutting edge of technology (VR etc)
but developers in my position care more about reliably making reliable
software that earns (or saves) money. To this end, it's usually better to
apply techniques and technologies that are already somewhat mature. I think
this is more typical.

This doesn't mean I'm stuck on Java 2, but it means I don't read the papers on
Paxos and Dynamo and such (instead I read the Hacker News article on the
release of Apache Cassandra and build distributed software on top of
relatively-early beta versions - and occasionally the business deals with
costs from migrating from Thrift to CQL but the risk was worth it).

------
tonysdg
My university subscribes to Engineering Village
([https://www.engineeringvillage.com](https://www.engineeringvillage.com)),
which collates 3 major paper databases (Compendex, Inspec, NTIS). I set up a
weekly alert for a variety of keywords that I'm interested in. It's not
perfect - I do a bunch of searching on my own - but it at least lets me know
of major papers so they don't slip under my radar.

------
JohnHammersley
Sparrho[1] is a new startup tackling this problem, built by early career
scientists to help solve the issue of scaling / distributing the knowledge
that builds up in experienced academics about where & how to find papers.

They index a whole bunch of sites and repos to provide a recommendation engine
tailored to you and your field.

[1] [https://www.sparrho.com](https://www.sparrho.com)

------
arcanus
In addition to the other excellent mentions here, I get weekly ToC alerts from
several pertinent journals.

I scan the emails during weekly meeting.

------
karmelapple
Hello, cofounder of a company that makes a product to help stay up to date
with the latest academic research here!

I help build a product called BrowZine [1]. It's focused on researchers at an
institution - academic, private, and medical especially - who want to easily
track the latest research papers in their favorite journals.

If you have login credentials at one of our institutions, please login and try
it out! We think it's a great way to discover what journals your
school/hospital/organization subscribes to, and My Bookshelf lets you save
favorite journals for later, and keeps track of new articles as they are
published.

If you don't have login credentials at a supported school, you can try out the
Open Access library with just OA content.

Give it a try - we have a great team trying our best to make it easy to stay
up to date with your journal reading! Love to hear your thoughts.

[1] [http://browzine.com](http://browzine.com)

------
imwally
This doesn't necessarily fall under the "newest" category but I wrote a
twitter bot ([https://twitter.com/loveapaper](https://twitter.com/loveapaper))
that tweets random papers from the Papers We Love
([http://paperswelove.org/](http://paperswelove.org/)) repository as a simple
way to find new (to me) papers that might be interesting. Do check out PWL
though, it's a great community with chapters from all around the world that
meet up to discuss and learn more about academic computer science papers.

------
spystath
Almost all journals have an RSS feed. I just subscribe to a dozen or so major
journals. Add a web feed reader as well you can skim through them easily, or
save up the more interesting ones for later.

~~~
startupdiscuss
Academic journals have RSS feeds these days?

------
loopasam
If you're in the biomedical domain, you can use: [http://pubmed-
watcher.org/](http://pubmed-watcher.org/) (shameless plug, I wrote it)

~~~
leemailll
For pubmed searches, pubmed itself already offer email, rss notifications on
newest entries. Does your site offer anything special

------
Drakula2k
I'm using this service to get notifications from a few pages without RSS:
[https://urlooker.com](https://urlooker.com)

------
leemailll
There are a lot scientists nowadays use twitter to share, so does some
prestigious journals. So if you know who are the goto guys, follow them and
the journals

------
ya3r
In my field (Computer Vision/Machine Learning) newest research papers usually
get into arXiv before getting accepted in any conferences. So I try to keep up
with the arxiv's rss of this field.

Further more I follow other people interested in this field on twitter/google
+/facebook, some of which are researchers in this field.

Moreover when a major conference's program is released I try to look into the
proceedings.

------
afandian
Can anyone recommend good science blog aggregators? Places I can go to find
blogs that reference research papers. I know about
[http://www.scienceseeker.org/](http://www.scienceseeker.org/) and
[http://researchblogging.org/](http://researchblogging.org/) but I wonder if
there are more?

------
Concours
Like spystath menrionned, all journals have an RSS Feeds stream or more, so I
use RSS Feeds with my webapplication
[https://www.feedsapi.org/](https://www.feedsapi.org/) to receive curated
alerts in realtime (many of our users have this as use-case as well).

You can also use the rss feeds with a service like IFTTT or Zapier to set up
an alert system.

------
zhuzhuor
For crypto papers, I wrote a twitter bot to track all updates on the IACR
ePrint archive:
[https://twitter.com/IACRePrint](https://twitter.com/IACRePrint)

I basically just check my twitter account daily (also follow many great
researchers who have twitter accounts :))

------
CiPHPerCoder
I manually go to [https://eprint.iacr.org/eprint-
bin/search.pl?last=7&title=1](https://eprint.iacr.org/eprint-
bin/search.pl?last=7&title=1) on Friday evenings and read anything of interest
over the weekend.

------
neuhaus
I use [http://www.pubniche.com](http://www.pubniche.com)

------
Dowwie
Here's another resource, from MIT Technology Review:

[https://www.technologyreview.com/contributor/emerging-
techno...](https://www.technologyreview.com/contributor/emerging-technology-
from-the-arxiv/)

------
ninjakeyboard
Honestly, I read hacker news for the noteworthy stuff. Otherwise, I ask people
who are savvy in the domain what papers I should check out - a lot of the
smarter people I've worked with are raving about new architectural approaches
etc.

------
nreece
* _Shameless plug_ *: Our users track research papers with custom RSS feeds for Google Scholar, ResearchGate, Academia.edu etc. using our tool at [https://feedity.com](https://feedity.com)

------
ffwang2
In computer science, there are a few big conferences in a specific CS
discipline, I usually attend those conference or look at their programs. But,
computer science is a unique field in which papers are funneled through
conferences.

------
jesuslop
You can get arxiv submissions in a topic in a rss feed and subscribe to it
also

------
kough
As a semi-casual in NLP, HN frontpage more or less takes care of the big news.

------
pratyushag2
Google alerts. Just insert the journalist or topic names that you're most
interested in. Does an incredible job of not only research papers but of
informing you pre-publisihing, which has advantages.

------
perlgeek
Google Scholar Alerts, back when I was still doing academic research (optical
communication).

Also, the more experienced researchers all seemed to be have many connections
to other researches through which news propagated.

------
sebisebi
A lot of groups have a journal club/ article aggregator. Try to start one with
your colleagues if there is none. Google scholar alerts are also a good option
if your field has nice keywords.

------
reporter
I have set up several Google Scholar alerts for articles. It works extremely
well. I also follow everyone I can in my field on Twitter. My field is
evolutionary biology.

------
spv
I use google scholar alerts for people whose research I want to follow. You
will get a jive email when ever people you follow publish something with
links.

------
musgrove
Making friends with the professors in your field at the best local university,
and keeping an open line of communication with them can be helpful.

------
merraksh
In my field, most cutting-edge papers show up in the monthly digest from
www.optimization-online.org, a pre-print site for optimization papers.

------
odavinci
I also find that it is a shame to restrain article sources to arxiv. It would
be awesome if your tool would allow saving articles from Sci-Hub into one's
library. [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/sci-hub-offline-elsevier-gets-
yet-a...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/sci-hub-offline-elsevier-gets-yet-another-
pirate-bay-scientists-domain-name-shut-down-1558645) I think scientific
research should benefit all of humanity.

------
Gimpei
NBER working papers series is great for economics papers. Most go on to be
published in top journals.

~~~
davidf18
To emphasize: NBER working papers are not peer reviewed, yet sometimes have
been referenced by media.

------
bioinformatics
Feeds from journals I follow (mostly Bio-related things) and some specific
alerts from NCBI.

------
therobot24
primarily RSS feeds - arXiv alone releases several papers each day worth at
least a glance

------
asfarley
Rsearch.ca is a tool I made for keeping up to date with custom topics

------
kushti
IACR updates twitter, peers sending links, Google Scholar alerts

------
evanb
I subscribe to the arXiv rss feeds of hep-lat and nucl-th.

------
boltzmannbrain
You can setup email alerts directly with arXiv.

------
mrmondo
Somewhat relevant to a post earlier this week, I use RSS to subscribe to
various blogs / sites / alerts etc... - the problem is that it is indeed
reactive and not 'organic':
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12196131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12196131)

[http://feedly.com/smcleod/blogs](http://feedly.com/smcleod/blogs)

That's a link to the various sites, blogs, updates that I subscribe to,
Phronix and Ars are both a bit noisey but other than them the rest I take good
care to keep up with.

I personally think it's fantastic that RSS has made such a come back (some
would say it never actually went away), it' such a simple, useful tool that's
easy to integrate with just about anything.

\----

Another interesting discussion I enjoy having is finding out how people read /
digest / discover feeds: tldr; I use Feedly to manage my rss subscriptions and
keep all my devices in sync, but instead of using the Feedly's own client, I
use an app called Reeder as the client / reader itself. I can see myself
dropping back to a single app / service, which would likely be Feedly but for
me Reeder is just a lot cleaner and faster, having said that I could be a bit
stuck in my comfort zone with it so I'm open to change if it ever causes me an
issue (which it hasn't).

\----

I use a combo of two tools:

Feedly - [https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com) RSS feed subscription
management.

Features:

\- Keyword alerts

\- Browser plugins to subscribe to (current) url

\- Notation and highlighting support (a bit like Evernote)

\- Search and filtering across large numbers of feeds / content

\- IFTTT, Zapier, Buffer and Hootsuite integration

\- Built in save / share functionality (that I only use when I'm on the
website)

\- Backup feeds to Dropbox

\- Very fast, regardless of the fact that I'm in Australia - which often
impacts the performance of apps / sites that tend to be hosted on AWS in the
US as the latency is so high.

\- Article de-duplication is currently being developed I believe, so I'm
looking forward to that!

\- Easy manual import, export and backup (no vendor lock-in is important to
me)

\- Public sharing of your Feedly feeds (we're getting very meta here!)

2\. Reeder - [http://reederapp.com](http://reederapp.com)

A (really) beautiful and fast iOS / macOS client.

\- The client apps aren't cheap but damn they're good quality, I much prefer
them over the standard Feedly apps

\- Obviously supports Feedly as a backend but there are many other source
services you can use along side each other

\- I save articles using Reeder's clip to Evernote functionality... a lot

\- Sensible default keyboard shortcuts (or at least for me they felt natural
YMMV of course)

\- Good customisable 'share with' options

\- Looks pleasant to me

\- Easy manual import an export just like Feedly

\----

\- Now can someone come up with a good bookmarking addon / workflow for me? :)

 __Edit: __Formatting - god I wish HN just used markdown

~~~
igravious
Regarding your last comment,

> \- Now can someone come up with a good bookmarking addon / workflow for me?
> :)

Unless I've missed something I'm puzzled why social bookmarking has never
taken off or achieved critical mass. Once upon a time there was deli.cio.us
(or however they punctuated it!) but when that went through a bunch of churn I
think it felt like it got semi-abandoned - I stopped using it _ages_ ago
anyway.

What is more incredible to me is that Linked Data is based on URLs so you'd
think that social bookmarking would have evolved out of something in that
space at some point but to the best of my knowledge it hasn't.

Perhaps it's the organisational, classification, taxonomy/folksonomy[1],
tagging conundrum that is holding this space back, I really don't know.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folksonomy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folksonomy)

------
somid3
NCBI alerts. Done.

